# Molly Fry Pics!!!! Finally



## Madam Macaw

Here are the pics of the new molly fry. They are with the month old sword fry. A bit difficult to see, but the first picture gets them.










Sword fry:









With the flash off, you can see how they are hiding all over the fake plants I have floating. They have now figured that nothing is out to get them in the tank and they are all over. I can't believe how many there are!


----------



## oliesminis

congratulations, love fry, what are you planning on doing with them when they get bigger.

-olie


----------



## Guest

That's awesome! You are overrun with fry now.  They are so cute though.


----------



## Madam Macaw

Well, I plan on letting my son pick 4 each for his tank (once they get bigger), his friend now wants a tank also - depending on if his mother wants to do all the work though ;o) - so he might get a few. The rest are going to the LFS.


----------



## Madam Macaw

JustOneMore20 said:


> That's awesome! You are overrun with fry now.  They are so cute though.


They are absolutely adorable!!! It will be so hard to give them up, but my husband will definitely not let me get yet another tank!

Well............not until I "convince" him our renovated first floor needs a 100+ gallon. Luckily, that won't be for a year or two - he has time to think of excuses.


----------



## boulie

Congratulation on your new batch of fires. Looking gr8.


----------



## Madam Macaw

boulie said:


> Congratulation on your new batch of fires. Looking gr8.


Thank you so much.


----------

